# The Great Pumpkin filling shortage



## jpinmaryland (Sep 21, 2010)

I am a bit confused.  I went into Shoppers yesterday looking for pumpkin pie filling and the guy tells me that they havent had a supply since last christmas although they might get some any day now for the fall. I went to Safeway and the guy tells me the same story there was a problem at the processing plant and they had to throw the whole batch out, this was back last  year but it might be here soon as the holidays are coming.

Today I went to the other Safeway in Rockville and lo and behold there are two different brands (Libby's and organic) on the store shelves.

Does anyone know what is going on? I suspect something like this happened, because the stories jive with one another, but for  nine months we've been w/o pumpkin pie?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2010)

I recall a story from last holiday season that there was going to be a shortage.  I don't remember the reason.  It wan't an issue for us.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 21, 2010)

jpinmaryland...i admire your fortitude to bake pumpkin pies when it's not Thanksgiving . I love them too but fall into the stuck-in-tradition-hole of ignoring them until the holidays...someone, please snap me out of this mindset 

Yes, I too remember the warning last Christmas that there would be a pumpkin shortage this year...i smell a marketing rat. I wonder how many stocked up at that time

.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried to buy canned pumpkin a couple months ago and was told that there had been a problem in the fields, so none of the stores were getting any in.  Canned sweet potatoes worked fine for my purposes, so I bought them instead.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Barbara L is right on.  Either sweet potatoes or butternut squash would be great subs for pumpkin in a pie.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 21, 2010)

I dunno, Costco has lots of pumpkin pies all year long... hmmmmmm....


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 21, 2010)

good idea. Do they sell butternut squash in cans? for pies? 

We didnt really notice the shortage for a long time because I had several cans stocked up (my daughter likes to bake pumpkin) and when those ran out someone gave me another one a couple months ago. So my daughter and I baked another pumpkin pie with creme cheese back in July and we had no idea.

We have been baking breads: banana, zuccchini, and carrot cake mostly and she said she wanted to do something different.  But I found a can today so...

Very strange.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 21, 2010)

There sure seem to be plenty of fresh pumpkins around!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 21, 2010)

here is one story: 

 {link removed}

i love this quote: "Butternut squash has a taste similar to sweet potatoes."

Yes, not to mention that stuff in your can of PUMPKIN PIE FILLING.

some comments from around the country here: 

Canned Pumpkin Shortage of 2010

more in depth explanation here: 

Pumpkin Shortage May Plague Pie Season - Holidays News - Holidash


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2010)

I've seen both canned squash and sweet potatoes.  Of course, you can use fresh as well.  

BTW, I woud buy either Libby's or the One Pie brand.  They're the same thing - 100% pumpkin.  However, I prefer the recipe on the One Pie can over the Libby's recipe.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 21, 2010)

I work in a grocery store and we ran out last year and haven't had any since, this was the Libby's brand.  We got in a shipment of Stokley's (a brand we usually don't carry) and that got us through thanksgiving.  We still don't have any in the store.

I was in Aldi last week and they had some, just one case left and I snatched it up, went to another Aldi and got another case (I make and sell a 100 or so pumpkin breads every thanksgiving).  It seems that Aldi gets in one shipment of pumpkin a year and when it is gone, it's gone.  They also had a great price of 89 cents a can., and it is 100% pumpkin, just like the Libby's.

So I have the pumpkin I need to get through the holidays, hopefully!  I have people wanting to put in the orders already.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 21, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen both canned squash and sweet potatoes.  Of course, you can use fresh as well.
> 
> BTW, I woud buy either Libby's or the One Pie brand.  They're the same thing - 100% pumpkin.  However, I prefer the recipe on the One Pie can over the Libby's recipe.



We don't get One Pie here.  When I lived in Maine, that is what my mom used.  She always used the recipe on the can, and it was great.  Sometimes she would replace the canned milk with heavy cream or half and half and it was even better!

I don't even think we saw any other brand on the shelves until the 90's when libby's showed up.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is the story.  I couldn't find the one I read last fall but this pretty much tells the whole story. 

Amid pumpkin shortage, growers hope for a dryer summer


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 21, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...I prefer the recipe on the One Pie can over the Libby's recipe.


Why? (just curious...i love the Libby's recipe but never tried any others)


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 21, 2010)

jpinmaryland said:


> here is one story:
> 
> {link removed}
> 
> ...


 

I don't know about anyone else but the pumpkin bars on your link are def a keeper.

Canned Pumpkin Shortage of 2010

If you can find the pumpkin of course!


----------



## Navymommy (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.  I just checked one of my supermarket's online shopping website and they have it.  I will stock up!


----------



## n2cookin (Sep 21, 2010)

We just went to the Nashville, TN Farmer's Market today and there was no shortage of pumpkins in all shapes, sizes and colors.  If there is a shortage of pie filling this holiday season it will definately be "suspect" and probably price increases to up their profits during out slow economy.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 21, 2010)

n2cookin said:


> We just went to the Nashville, TN Farmer's Market today and there was no shortage of pumpkins in all shapes, sizes and colors.  If there is a shortage of pie filling this holiday season it will definately be "suspect" and probably price increases to up their profits during out slow economy.



The "pumpkins" used for canned pumpkin don't resemble jack o lantern or even sugar pumpkins sold as "pie pumpkins" they are a totally different breed, likely a hybrid bred to produce a high ratio of flesh to seed and skin.

Since these pumpkins are only harvested once a year, the issues from last year will affect supplies this year since there are no stockpiles and they are trying to play catch up.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 21, 2010)

If I find out that this is all hype from the marketing types I'm going to learn to love mincemeat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2010)

I always buy more than I will ever use...I have plenty!  Love that pumpkin pie!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 22, 2010)

wow! whats the difference between that recipe and Libby's? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Why? (just curious...i love the Libby's recipe but never tried any others)



It's the combination of seasonings that differs between the two.  The biggest issue I have with the Libby's recipe is that it includes clove and I don't care for clove.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 22, 2010)

I went to my Supermarket today and they had plenty of Libby's pumpkin.I opted for the sweet potatoe instead.
I thought it might be less sweet and more nutritious.

I am going to make the pumpkin bars in the previos link.

I am going to substitute the soy milk for unsweetened almond milk.I am not a big fan of soy milk.This will be my first taste of almond milk.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 22, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I went to my Supermarket today and they had plenty of Libby's pumpkin.




Well phooey. I thought the 3 cans I had on the self might be 'collectible' - I had my ebay ad already to go


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Well phooey. I thought the 3 cans I had on the self might be 'collectible' - I had my ebay ad already to go


You never know Janet--What is plentiful in one part of the country may be rare in another. Keep that ebay ad handy!   Hey, my daughter sold her appreciation for $1.34 on ebay (right after she bought an invisible man for 99 cents--he told a good story and she figured it was worth it just for that).  LOL

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I went to my Supermarket today and they had plenty of Libby's pumpkin.I opted for the sweet potatoe instead.
> I thought it might be less sweet and more nutritious.
> 
> I am going to make the pumpkin bars in the previos link.
> ...


 
These bars are great! Not overly sweet and a nice buttery flavored crust.I added a handful of oats to the topping and used almonds instead of pecans.A def keeper!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2010)

I just processed last year's jack-o-lantern into cooked pumpkin.  I've had lots of pumpkin for numerous pies all year.  Just make sure not to carve your jack-o-lantern until the night before Holloween, then use an LED light source.  The pumpkin will still be fresh and great for processing.  Just cut, peel, dice, and either bake or steam.  Mash it and put it into freezer bags, or can it.  Ane the pies I made from it were wonderful.  I was told by others that I had to have special - pie pumpkins - because they have a higher sugar content.  That just wasn't true.  I received rave reviews from everyone who ate the pies made from my jack-o-lantern.  I'll be doing the same thing this year.  No pumpkin pie filling shortage at Goodweed's house.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## n2cookin (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Goodweed.  Glad to know that pies made from regular pumpkins and not just pie pumpkin still works.  As a kid the kind my mom used were from our jackolantern pumpkins too.

I found canned pumpkin filling today at the local Aldi's Store.  I bought some of them to use in other recipes.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 23, 2010)

I make all my 'pumpkin' pies from butternut squash--it is almost as easy to cut the squash in half, bake til tender and scoop out of the shell as it is to open a can.  And the flavor is great.  

Might have to change my method this year--the butternut vines got eaten by the squash beetles, but the pie pumpkins did great.  I have 10 of them on the porch right now. (Probably 150 pounds of pumpkin!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

The first time I ever made pumpkin pie from a regular pumpkin, Shrek brought home a pumpkin at least 1 foot in diameter. He handed it to me and told me he wanted A pumpkin pie. I looked it up in the cook book on how to prep it and went to work. I had cooked pumpkin everywhere, no freezer and no canning capabilities.

I had to borrow a couple of large bowls from my Mom and that one pumpkin made 15 pies. Everyone got a pumpkin pie for dessert, neighbors, family, friends, co-workers...

I told Shrek he was never allowed to bring a stray pumpkin home ever again.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to borrow a couple of large bowls from my Mom and that one pumpkin made 15 pies. Everyone got a pumpkin pie for dessert, neighbors, family, friends, co-workers...
> 
> I told Shrek he was never allowed to bring a stray pumpkin home ever again.


 

Do you deliver to Michigan???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Do you deliver to Michigan???


 
That pie escapade is long over...about 30 years!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 24, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That pie escapade is long over...about 30 years!


 
And your point???


----------



## Redraven (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe weather was the cause of the pumpkin shortage,.
I normally dont buy canned pumkin, i bake the fresh ones and freeze it in baggies for later use, but i ran out last year and wanted to get some for some pumpkin bread i was making. Stores didnt have it so i bought sweet potatoes. couldnt tell the difference!
Still, me thinks i shall be buying two pumpkins this year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> And your point???


 
You'll have to meet me halfway...


----------

